# New to forum - Looking for value on Toro 724



## ryan in louisville (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello, new to the forum. I'm Ryan and I live in Louisville, KY. Not exactly a snow haven but we do get it.

I grew up in Ohio and I inherited a Toro 724. I used this machine for many years growing up but it was the hardest starting engine I have ever used. I brought it to KY and did not store it well. My wife bought me a Troy Bilt when we moved into our current house. It is not able to run as it has a broken fuel tank and the engine needs a rebuild more than likely. Cosmetically it needs a lot of work too.

I have the skills to rebuild the 724 but am not sure it financially makes any sense. What would the value of it be in its current state vs a restoration? Is there value of selling the engine separately from the blower? Or since I live in KY, would I be better off selling it for scrap because no one that truly values it would drive this far to pick it up?

Thanks,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

do you have a picture?

I'm sure some Toro owners will chime in soon. If you have had a hard time starting it , it probably needs a carb cleaning? new plug? new gas? usually a carb cleaning and new gas solves the problem for me. or maybe a carb replacement. they are real cheap on ebay. from china but the ones i have used have worked pretty well.

welcome to SBF. you have come to the right place.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 6, 2018)

I'll post a pic of it when I get home. It was hard to start in the 80's and early 90's and hasn't ran since. My parents had it looked at several times. It always needed ether to start if it sat for a couple of days. I also remember the recoil pulling my hand back in many times and bloodying my knuckles.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF ryan. Could you also take a picture of the model and serial number sticker on the lower left side of the tractor unit. That will determine the year and possibly let us help you get it running cheap so you can use it again OR sell it for more money if you choose.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.





.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Ryan

I'm not sure there is going to be much value in a restored Toro other than it would be in good mechanical shape, reliable and a certain pride in you having restored it. It sure wouldn't be worth finding and paying some else to do it.

IMHO, at some point it makes sense to just sell it and let it be someone elses project and move on to something else.

.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 6, 2018)

Here's the pics of it, let me know what you think.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

too rusty for Kentucky keep on trucky


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 6, 2018)

Scrap only? Is the engine worth anything by itself?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

If it runs, take it off and perhaps use it on another project?

or just put the whole thing on CL for $100 and see what happens 

Scrap value isn;t more than that is it?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The Toro website shows your machine is a 1980 model. It looks like it spent quite a few years outside, uncovered, and it would take some time and money to make it sellable for a good amount.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The frame is salvageable just get rid of that gutless wonder of a so called engine. rebuild the frame yourself and stick a 99 dollar predator engine on it.*


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 6, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *The frame is salvageable just get rid of that gutless wonder of a so called engine. rebuild the frame yourself and stick a 99 dollar predator engine on it.*


Thanks for the replies everyone, I'm leaning that way after watching the video. Can the deadman throttle be adapted to this engine, that was skipped in the video.

I'm sure I'm going to rebuild the auger end. Can someone point me to a parts list and or tutorial for that? Also, is there a kit for the rubber impeller mod?


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *The frame is salvageable just get rid of that gutless wonder of a so called engine. rebuild the frame yourself and stick a 99 dollar predator engine on it.*


Is that a TECUMSEH engine? Is that why you say it's gutless?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Not sure if any of the deadman features can be adapted. 

They were all rusty on mine so I removed them.

Not the safest setup, but I am the only one using the machine and its more reliable this way


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

creeve4 said:


> Is that a TECUMSEH engine? Is that why you say it's gutless?


* YEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!! They were always worthless running engines 4 me and everybody I knew that had them.*


----------

